# [Technik-Ratgeber] NZXT Capsule im Praxistest: Das kann das Streaming-Mikrofon



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] NZXT Capsule im Praxistest: Das kann das Streaming-Mikrofon*

					Auspacken, anstecken, loslegen: Das NZXT Capsule ist ein hochwertiges Plug-and-Play-Mikrofon für alle, die mit einer sehr guten Soundqualität und ohne komplizierte Einrichtung streamen wollen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] NZXT Capsule im Praxistest: Das kann das Streaming-Mikrofon*


----------

